# Crow, trying to loot nests of grackles



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

This is a short compilation of clips that I put together showing a crow trying to steal eggs from the nests of grackles in my front yard.

I used ABBA's "Under Attack" song as I thought it was fitting and since either the grackles or the crow(s) might be considered as being "under attack". The grackles for having their nest plundered, and the crow(s) for being swarmed by the grackles in defense of their nests...you decide.

I'm still trying to figure out this software so it might seem amateurish still. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-bYK92f91o


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You are sure having fun with your new video camera...aren't ya'?!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Charis said:


> You are sure having fun with your new video camera...aren't ya'?!


I'm trying, Charis.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Yup, that's why small birds hate them so much*

They are great nest robbers but so are Jays and you don't see many birds chasing them.

In my yard, I observed squirrels throwing baby Grackles out of a nest. I would not have believed it if I didn't see it for myself. Every bird in the neighborhood banded together to attack this squirrel but their efforts were futile.

I heard a huge ruckus in and above a cedar tree and it took awhile to figure out what was going on. Sparrows, 
Grackles, Robins, Redwing Blackbirds and virtually every bird in the neigborhood was in on the effort. It was an amazing display but with a sad end.

I always wondered why so many nests in my yard would have eggs or young and then nothing in a short period of time. It must be those stupid squirrels. The only sense that I can make of it is that they may consider birds to be competition for food. I have never read of this behavior anywhere but I certainly witnessed it.

I have seen Crows chasing birds of prey, which seems odd as they are not preyed upon by them. Their nestlings however could be.

Bill


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, nice video. I have been watching aerial acrobatics in our yard today with a mocker chasing a crow all over the yard. It sure is hard work for the songbirds trying to find food plus chase crows, blue jays and worry about snakes.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

jbangelfish said:


> In my yard, I observed squirrels throwing baby Grackles out of a nest. I would not have believed it if I didn't see it for myself. Every bird in the neighborhood banded together to attack this squirrel but their efforts were futile.
> 
> I heard a huge ruckus in and above a cedar tree and it took awhile to figure out what was going on. Sparrows,
> Grackles, Robins, Redwing Blackbirds and virtually every bird in the neigborhood was in on the effort. It was an amazing display but with a sad end.
> ...


Hi Bill, 

Wow, that is really strange and I've never heard of squirrels throwing baby birds out of their nests either. I know that squirrels will eat baby birds and eggs on occasion but never see or heard of them simply removing chicks from their nests. 

I can just imagine what a sight it was to see all those birds banding together like that and for one common goal of chasing off the squirrel. It's too bad they couldn't be more successful in such a large mob. However, squirrels can be quite vicious and they can do some serious damage to a bird with those sharp little teeth.

Some hawks will kill and eat crows if they can catch them. Crows and hawks are natural and bitter ancient enemies. And you're right, hawks will go after crows nestlings if they find them.



Lady Tarheel said:


> Brad, nice video. * I have been watching aerial acrobatics in our yard today with a mocker chasing a crow all over the yard.* It sure is hard work for the songbirds trying to find food plus chase crows, blue jays and worry about snakes.


Thanks Maggie, 

I bet that is something to see! LOL. Those little mocking birds have HUGE ego's & confidence.  We have them around here, but I rarely if ever see one. Yes, the songbirds are very busy at this time of year with nesting and being on the lookout for predators. The grackles and crows seem to be the biggest problem here. I see a lot of amazing aerial acrobatics between robins and grackles. Grackles will eat chicks and eggs too and if they get close to a robins nest, there is bound to be a fight! I've already seen too major robin and grackle battles on the ground this year and the feathers really go a flyin'.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*It was a new one on me, that's for sure*

As I said, I would not have believed it if I hadn't seen it for myself. It still makes me angry.

I know that hawks and crows don't like each other but I don't think hawks have any fear of crows whatsoever so having them around won't keep hawks away.

A friend of mine taught a hybrid falcon (peregrine/prairie cross) to hunt crows which was completely unnatural for it. I was with for it's first kill when we released it from my truck into a flock of crows. Kinda wierd.

Bill


----------

